
Zebras Fix What Unicorns Break - kruse-tim
https://medium.com/@sexandstartups/zebrasfix-c467e55f9d96
======
Gravityloss
I think it gets a bit unrealistically altruistic, but it captures a lot.

“We Shall Build Good Ships Here; At A Profit If We Can, At A Loss If We Must,
But Always Good Ships.”

